
Professionalization of tech by corporations to prevent a tech labor movement - Frondo
https://twitter.com/histoftech/status/1123584886240088071
======
bediger4000
The Bell System was not innocent of this either. They made a pretty clear
dividing line between "craft" labor, and management. At Baby Bells programmers
were pretty much unofficially (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) not management, until
it came time to do strike assignments, then, all of as sudden, programmers are
managers.

One question I have is: was this a conscious decision on the part of IBM and
Bell System management, or was it something that just emerged?

